
Hong Kong Protestors Take over Universities and Financial District - lawrenceyan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/protests-take-over-hong-kong-universities-business-district-11573551681?mod=rsswn
======
camgunz
Yeah this POV is totally backwards. HKPF attempted to arrest students in
university dorms, and HK protestors stopped them. HKPF fired over 2500 rounds
of tear gas, enough to kill birds flying overhead. Disappointing to see such a
CCP-friendly skew from a venerable American journalism outfit (maybe that's
being too generous these days though).

~~~
xwolfi
Dude it's not so straight. First our universities aren't somehow in an
ephemeral plane absent of any police jurisdiction, second it seems the number
of petrol bombs (I heard 400) was enormous pointing to some large capacity
being built up there (I remind you they are more lethal than tear gas round)
and third this standoff produce 0 positive effect in retrospect.

I'm all for opposing our communist overlords, but they might not be convinced
to listen if we hurl molotov and cry at birds rather than show a reasonable
front, which is what ended the extradition law in the first place.

~~~
camgunz
> First our universities aren't somehow in an ephemeral plane absent of any
> police jurisdiction

Right but you need a warrant, which the police did not have and never got,
because they weren't there to arrest anyone in particular, because they had no
cause, because this is a terror tactic.

> second it seems the number of petrol bombs (I heard 400) was enormous
> pointing to some large capacity being built up there

It's real easy to build a molotov, especially if you have a bunch of
protestors working in an assembly line. Which is fortunate, because that's
probably the only thing that kept the cops from arresting scores of innocent
students to be beaten and raped in jail.

People have the right to defend themselves. HKPF are genuinely a threat to
Hongkongers and have lost all legitimacy. It's a true tragedy, but the time
for excuses and apologists is past.

------
djvu9
This headline is completely misleading. Those who "took over" the universities
are the students who actually LIVE there. And those who "took over" the
financial district are people who work there: they just protest downstairs
during their lunch time.

You don't take over your home or office because you f*king own it.

------
red2awn
The bigger news is the police attacked an university in Hong Kong. Thousands
of rounds of tear gas and rubber bullets were fired.

~~~
justicezyx
Wow, HK police, backed from Chinese gov, is desperate to attach an university!
WTF are they thinking? Why provoke students in campus... No idea what's going
on.

PS: I am shocked by this activity. Even during the communism revolution, the
government has left the university intact. The HK policy lost their mind...

~~~
simlevesque
HK police are PLA soldiers.

~~~
neonIcon
Exactly this. There was a video released yesterday on the HK subreddit showing
what seemed to be a special unit of "police" who bore no badges or any
identification past riot shields emblazoned with "police" at the university.
These dudes looked huge compared to everyone else there.

~~~
p_l
China uses the same "Ministry of Interior Armed Forces" system as Soviet Union
did. They are kept separate from PLA so that they can be the thugs without
contaminating real army, and the popular opinion follows on this.

So I suspect it's all interior forces, not PLA.

------
neonIcon
My understanding is that the HK Internet exchange for Hong Kong is hosted at
the university. Would taking that down black out Hong Kong?

~~~
iudqnolq
Presumably cables go into and out of the exchange and could be disrupted at a
number of easier to access points. Others say they want to install
surveillance hardware but if the Chinese government had that kind of hardware
lying around wouldn't they have installed it before the protests?

------
opinionhk
May I suggest your guys to take a look this interview "Will violence kill Hong
Kong's pro-democracy movement? | Conflict Zone" over YouTube?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9nNeO0yWyk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9nNeO0yWyk)

------
hirundo
These protests show the pros and cons of colonialism. Con, in that Hong Kong's
differences from the mainland are the fuel for this deadly conflict. Pro, in
that these differences are behind this island becoming one of the most
productive spots on Earth. The flourishing of these people would likely not
have happened had Britain not leased it for 99 years. Even if China
obliterates the difference, it has been irreversibly infected by the
ideologies of the colonist.

What would the world look like if we could dial back the level of colonialism
over the last 2k years? Hong Kong makes a case for such cross-pollination as a
human accelerant.

------
daodedickinson
Still incredibly pessimistic that Hong Kongers could somehow win a war for
independence... or that anything short of that could win a future of safety
for these "protestors"

Just last night I felt guilty for buying something made in China but still did
it again... and there certainly wasn't an alternative made anywhere else on
the shelf

~~~
tossAfterUsing
> wasn't an alternative made anywhere else on the shelf

was it a needed thing or a wanted thing? if the former, consider making it
yourself & selling it as a not-from-china product

------
adultSwim
If we did any of this in the US, we would all be shot.

